# 75/25 split is officially dead? U/L raised meter rates for themselves but not drivers



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years.... 

After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?

Hello?
75/25 is officially dead???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes. You must have dozed off.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

They did this in Florida a year ago. In miami drivers get 65% of the mileage minute rate


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks more like 50/50 now. Looks like *Uber is charging riders more* while paying us the same rates. So when I look at a lot of my ride details, its almost 50/50. Sometimes I have a little more, sometimes Uber has a little more.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

This has been going on for 3 years since they started upfront pricing. Drivers are paid 75% or 80% of the rate card for your city, Uber turns around and charges pax whatever they want, same deal with flat rate surge.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

No one is paid by a percentage anymore. You get time and mileage and a few other things. What Uber charges is not relevant currently.

Right or wrong, it's reality.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

My, how Uber has changed its spots over the years.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Shorter the trip, more % Uber keeps. Longer the trip, less % they keep.

Couple examples. 
Me: $7.24 Uber (Total Fare): $11.84 Me%: 61.15
Me: $3.78 Uber(Total Fare): $5.28 Me%: 71.59 (they must have had a coupon/discount/promo)
Me: $26.66 Uber(Total Fare): $37.59 Me%: 70.92
Me: $53.14 Uber(Total Fare): $76.35 Me%: 69.60
Me: $3.56 Uber(Total Fare): $9.31 Me%: 38.23
Me: $3.00 Uber(Total Fare): $7.36 Me%: 40.76 (I took out the $1.25 sticky surge, as the PAX didn't pay a surge price, this is a typical min fare price for my market, $7-8)

Anyway. Most places this is old news and went into effect like 2 years ago. Tops out around 70/30. Of course, things like surge and what not can really scew these %. As there are Sticky Surges where you might get the flat surge but PAX didn't pay a surge. Etc.

And Lyft, well, who knows what they hell they are doing with Surges these days. It's pretty jacked up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Looks more like 50/50 now. Looks like *Uber is charging riders more* while paying us the same rates. So when I look at a lot of my ride details, its almost 50/50. Sometimes I have a little more, sometimes Uber has a little more.


This is my experience as well. I usually make 40-60%. I think Uber has some algorithm making 39% the minimum ratio, but on Lyft I have gotten less than 30% at times. I think mainly because Lyft charges the pax the full fare even if you only go 10% of the distance... but only pays the driver based on mileage. Uber will reimburse the pax for early drop off if early enough. Uber will also share a portion of surge but Lyft keeps all to themselves.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Shorter the trip, more % Uber keeps. Longer the trip, less % they keep.
> 
> Couple examples.
> Me: $7.24 Uber (Total Fare): $11.84 Me%: 61.15
> ...


Last 5:

Me 19.56 Uber 24.09 81%
Me 10.25 Uber 14.97 68%
Me 29.43 Uber 44.28 66%
Me 25.00 Uber 32.42 77%
Me 17.58 Uber 13.33 132%


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years....
> 
> After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?
> 
> ...


YES.

Has been dead for years now. I agreed, to the current arrangement, and am totally cool with it. Who cares?

Focused, strictly, on $/hour, mileage, per trip, and $/hr, mileage for the entire time spent online for the week. That's it.

Not as much as several years ago; but, not that much lower either. The split's TOTALLY gone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years....
> 
> After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?
> 
> ...


Im supposed to get 20% !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> YES.
> 
> Has been dead for years now. I agreed, to the current arrangement, and am totally cool with it. Who cares?
> 
> ...


Not THAT much lower? Are you serious?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Not THAT much lower? Are you serious?


VERY SERIOUS!!!!



ABC123DEF said:


> Not THAT much lower? Are you serious?


Sorry guys, am on Uber's side 100% here.
?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Saw this coming a long time ago. These companies are a bait and switch scam on society.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

75/25? HA!!!

Last month's spreadsheet shows Uber taking a 53% cut and Lyft taking a 46.5% cut for themselves.

Uber takes about 62% for themselves on a minimum fare and 36% on a No-Show.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> 75/25? HA!!!
> 
> Last month's spreadsheet shows Uber taking a 53% cut and Lyft taking a 46.5% cut for themselves.
> 
> Uber takes about 62% for themselves on a minimum fare and 36% on a No-Show.


Who cares?

Another awesome morning in the ATL. ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Another awesome morning in the ATL. ?


Nice!

what's your rate card look like up there?
And lyft's rate card?
ppz frequency there?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Nice!
> 
> what's your rate card look like up there?
> And lyft's rate card?
> ppz frequency there?


What's your bank balance look like? Please post.
?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Another awesome morning in the ATL. ?





TPAMB said:


> Jesus!


And I'm serious. ??


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

He'd might as well put his social security number, drivers' license number, and address here while he's at it. That sounds like something that an immature person would ask of someone. *eye roll*


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years....
> 
> After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?
> 
> ...


72%??? lmfao. I have been doing this for three years and have examples of UL take rate up to 80% in their favor. I cannot recall how long ago I actually could budget based on a 75/25. The take rate they put in their IPO prospectus was a lie and hopefully the SEC will investigate this albeit since Uber has the money and connections it is highly improbably in the corrupt US that anything will be done.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This has been going on for 3 years since they started upfront pricing. Drivers are paid 75% or 80% of the rate card for your city, Uber turns around and charges pax whatever they want, same deal with flat rate surge.


What I mean is that the rate card rates were increased but driver rates were NOT increased, so i'm now looking at 72% of the rate card rather than 75% as promised



nouberipo said:


> 72%??? lmfao. I have been doing this for three years and have examples of UL take rate up to 80% in their favor. I cannot recall how long ago I actually could budget based on a 75/25. The take rate they put in their IPO prospectus was a lie and hopefully the SEC will investigate this albeit since Uber has the money and connections it is highly improbably in the corrupt US that anything will be done.


72% now on the rate card time/distance rates, not the total fare. Rate card rates were always supposed to be split 75/25 or 80/20 for older drivers on time + distance


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yes. You must have dozed off.


...dozed off years ago.

If you look at the posted passenger rates and compare them to the posted driver rates, the driver's miles and minutes rates are still 75% of the passengers rates. BUT.... Uber has raised the booking fee several times, increasing their percentage of the total fare, and on top of that, Upfront Pricing has allowed them to fudge the fares, overcharging the passengers so their percentage of the total fare increases even more.

I believe there is already a lawsuit going for this from a passenger.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Looks more like 50/50 now. Looks like *Uber is charging riders more* while paying us the same rates. So when I look at a lot of my ride details, its almost 50/50. Sometimes I have a little more, sometimes Uber has a little more.


In 2018, Uber and Lyft raised their "list price" (their default rate for periods of low demand) and gave the drivers ZERO of the increase.

In August 2019, both companies raised the booking fee by 50 cents as well as the mileage and time rates and gave the drivers a pathetically tiny increase.

We need AB5 to be an absolute nightmare for Uber and Lyft in California.

The worse AB5 is for Uber and Lyft, the better it will be for the drivers because both companies will have no choice but to look to make a deal to prevent AB5 from spreading to other states.



DriverMark said:


> Shorter the trip, more % Uber keeps. Longer the trip, less % they keep.


Not necessarily.

Many drivers have been absolutely robbed by both companies on long "surge" rides in which the pax were charged a huge surge price while drivers received only a few dollars extra.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Type "upfront pricing" into the search bar here at UP.net and read through some of the threads. This is old news as in _years_. Uber had to figure a way to increase their prices but not pass that on to the drivers and they came up with this whole idea of upfront fares. Riders agree to fares upfront (whatever Uber will think they will pay honestly) and drivers are paid time and mileage according to their rate cards and any surge or tips are added afterwards. What the riders pay and what drivers are paid were totally divorced from one another and only come up during your taxes. Uber pawns off the difference and calls this a "service fee" for you being able to use their app and give rides.

Sorry to be blunt. Are you just returning to driving or do you not do your own taxes? Last year, Uber's service fee average for me was just over 39% of my gross "earnings" (all the money made by me giving rides). It's all right there on your 1099. I fully expect that number to rise on this year's tax forms by the way.

The only way the old 80/20 or 75/25 split factors in anymore is with the cancellation fees as the older drivers get higher fees on Uber because they were calculated using the older 80/20 split. (ie: I get a $3.75 instead of $4 out of the $5 paid by a customer for a cancellation on Uber).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

the 25/75 split died the second they instituted the safe rider fee booking fee


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Lyft has removed ability for driver to see rider pay >>>> we can assume Uber will too >>>> get the data while you can


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cassiopeia said:


> Lyft has removed ability for driver to see rider pay >>>> we can assume Uber will too >>>> get the data while you can


Could care less what the rider pays.

Interested in one thing: What's my pay and does it work for ME? It either does or it doesn't.

If it doesn't, no worries or hard feelings whatsoever, will simply move on. If it does, will keep the app active for supplemental income only. Simple.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Could care less what the rider pays.
> 
> Interested in one thing: What's my pay and does it work for ME? It either does or it doesn't.
> 
> If it doesn't, no worries or hard feelings whatsoever, will simply move on. If it does, will keep the app active for supplemental income only. Simple.


you should care,

If uber is charging $2.00 a mile and paying you 40c you have a huge opportunity to get commercial insurance and cut uber out and split the difference with the customers.

Assuming the above...

Customer get's charged $20, you get paid $4.00

You cut uber out and get paid $15.00 directly by the customer, you both are happy.

It's not out of the realm of possibility for the math to descend to be that bad.

Personally i'd offer $15 if the customer was getting charged $20 and I was only getting paid $4.00. It's only a 375% increase.

If the split ever gets that bad, getting insurance and handing out cards can literally make it so that the referrals pay out *you* 300% + of an uber fare while charging the customer less. Assuming uber is taking 80%, 1/4 fares being off the books with uber would pay you more than the other 3/4 fares.

If the only loser is uber... why not?

It would be like old school surging, except without the customer being charged more.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you should care,
> 
> If uber is charging $2.00 a mile and paying you 40c you have a huge opportunity to get commercial insurance and cut uber out and split the difference with the customers.
> 
> ...


Am very capable, of performing my own analysis, and deciding what works or doesn't for me. Do not need you to tell me.

Focus on yourself.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years....
> 
> After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?
> 
> ...


This all started back in 2018. Were you driving high, lol. Or you just start driving recently?


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years....
> 
> After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?
> 
> ...


It's been dead since May 22, 2017


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah so in the last few weeks both U & L raised their booking/service fee AND their time/distance rates in my city, but funny story, i am still getting paid the same for time/distance rates based on the 75/25 split of the old rates that stood for years....
> 
> After searching everywhere on the apps I can't see anything about this and only see "these are the rates you are paid" when referencing the old rates and they just now keep whatever new rates they quote the passenger? which now includes permanently higher time/distance rates? Now I am only getting at most 72% of the time/distance, which is assuming their price estimate was accurate (it's probably not) and the pax wasn't overquoted to begin with?
> 
> ...


Wait for it, in my town Lyft took away the surge


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Not always, but the more money a passenger is charged, the less likely you'll get a tip, if any. 

Sort of like when you're at a bar or restaurant and feel overcharged. Many people will just put in a smaller tip percentage. When I get a drink for $6, I would put like $2 tip extra to the bartender. If the drink is like $24 (Vegas type prices), I'm not giving an $8 tip.


----------

